# Plow decision



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey Guys,
I own a 2005 gmc z71 4x4 sierra.I have been researching this a little bit.I am wondering what the best plow would be for my truck.I would like to use the plow for light-medium commercial plowing.However I am trying to keep the weight to a minumum.Plows I have been looking at were the meyers st 7.5,Western Midweight,Snoway 26,mt and 29 series plows.Can anyone recommend which of these would be best for my application.Thanks,Dennis


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

If those are the only choices you have tha this is the order that I would chose 
1. Western
2. Meyer
and thats it, don't waste your money on any light wieght plow. look at my profile and you'll see that I have all 7.6 foot blades on half ton Chevys.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd look at the Blizzard 760LT. It's a becoming quite the popular light weight plow. I had one on my 04 Ram 1500 and couldn't have been happier.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The 26 is a good plow and lighter then the 29, put the 29 is heavier plow that could upgrade to a 2500 easily.

Check the snoway website http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=55 for other's experience with these plows


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Boss makes a real nice plow that is not too heavy. I have heard good things about them and are priced right with meyer and the rest of the pack


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Ive got a 2005 Chevy 1500 Z71 crew cab and I couldnt be happier with my Western. I did go with the 7.5 Pro-Plow though, its only slightly heavier than the mid-weight. I've always had Western and never had a problem!!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice setup, isn't that a 1500HD though? Higher capacity front end, that same plow might put the OP over his front end max weight.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Western Mid weight
Blizzard 760LT
in that order

Stay away from meyer at all cost.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mayhem;348837 said:


> Nice setup, isn't that a 1500HD though?


 If it was a 1500HD It'd have 8 lug wheel's.That's the easy way to tell.  7.6 PRO look's like it belong's on there.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

B&B;348887 said:


> If it was a 1500HD It'd have 8 lug wheel's.That's the easy way to tell.


Correct, its a 1500. But the front end has been beefed up, handles the weight like a champ.

I will be adding a 2500HD to my fleet this week, it shall be getting a 8.2 Western MVP


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the western is great plow i have one in my fleet


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Snowbrdr360;348909 said:


> Correct, its a 1500. But the front end has been beefed up, handles the weight like a champ.
> 
> I will be adding a 2500HD to my fleet this week, it shall be getting a 8.2 Western MVP


someone ^^^^ must be getting snow!!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

itsgottobegreen;348872 said:


> Western Mid weight
> Blizzard 760LT
> in that order
> 
> Stay away from meyer at all cost.


there are nothing wrong with meyers just the people that dont take care of them


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;349012 said:


> someone ^^^^ must be getting snow!!


lol, I knew someone would be throwing that in there


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Snowbrdr360;348909 said:


> Correct, its a 1500. But the front end has been beefed up, handles the weight like a champ.
> 
> I will be adding a 2500HD to my fleet this week, it shall be getting a 8.2 Western MVP


Truck sits nice with that plow on it.What did you do to the suspension to beef it up.Something I think I might like to do.Thanks for all your input everyone.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Heavier Torsion bars and timbrens. I also put some bigger tires with a better load rating on.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;349012 said:


> someone ^^^^ must be getting snow!!


Well they are predicting the possibility of a storm this weekend, but this truck is just a killer deal, trying to clear the lot out I also get the GM employee price becuase my fathers company supplies much of GM's metalworking fluids and coolants!!


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Torsion bars*



Snowbrdr360;349312 said:


> Heavier Torsion bars and timbrens. I also put some bigger tires with a better load rating on.


Do you know the part number of the torsion bars you upgraed too.Did this raise vehicle and or effect ride quality.Thanks


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't remember the part number for the bars, but they we're the heaviest GM offered. I didn't want to go aftermarket because by doing that I found you void your warranty on all front end parts. But after installing them and cranking, it did raise the truck a bit, sits perfectly level now:yow!:


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Snowbrdr360;351096 said:


> I don't remember the part number for the bars, but they we're the heaviest GM offered. I didn't want to go aftermarket because by doing that I found you void your warranty on all front end parts. But after installing them and cranking, it did raise the truck a bit, sits perfectly level now:yow!:


When you installed your plow did u have to cut the front bumper?Really dont want to do that>ThanksAgain


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you might have to notch the front bumper


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

PLOWMAN45;352464 said:


> you might have to notch the front bumper


Is that going to be the case with all brands of plows.I would rather not notch the bumper if I dont have to.Thanks


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

itsgottobegreen;348872 said:


> Western Mid weight
> Blizzard 760LT
> in that order
> 
> Stay away from meyer at all cost.


hey man what is so wrong with a meyer?? :realmad: :realmad: :angry:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

itsgottobegreen;348872 said:


> Western Mid weight
> Blizzard 760LT
> in that order
> 
> Stay away from meyer at all cost.


Why must you always inculde your own injudicious opinion on other's equipment.


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Ended up buying a fisher RD plow.*

So I ended up buying a fisher RD 7.5 plow for my gmc 1500 pickup.I installed a set of timbrens on the front and cranked up the t-bars 3 turns.Truck suspension a little more stiff now and raised the front of the vehicle about an inch.Front end seems to drop about 3 inches when blade is raised.I imagine this is normal.The Fisher minut mount 2 is very easy to mount and dismount.Now I just need some snow.Possibly early to midweek storm coming.Thanks for all your input.Now I just need to figure out what to charge customers.I will only be using the plow for light commercial/residential lots.


----------

